# Building Coil For Kayfun 3.1



## Matt

Today I received my kayfun from focalecig. Have build my first coil but it gives me this terrible metallic burnt taste. And I have no idea what I am doing wrong. 
What could be the problem?

2mm coil.
1.3 ohm (on vamo v5)
Kanthal 30, 2mm eckowool and tried 3mm silica (from vapemob)
























Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

I am no Kayfun expert but did you wash it out thoroughly?


----------



## Die Kriek

I have no coil building experience, so I can't really help, but one thing I notice there, it looks like one of the legs is touching the airhole ring. Dunno if that might be an issue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

hi @Matt 

good going on your first coil!!!

ok, burnt taste is possibly a wicking issue

for me, it seems you are using too little wick.

did u wash that kayfun out properly? 

use hot water and maybe some sunlight liquid and use a toothbrush to scrub it. this could solve he metallic taste you getting

did you clean and dry burn the silica before use?

the process is to torch is good, wash, torch, wash before use

hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

agree with @Die Kriek, that one leg does look awfully close to the terminal. No idea where the metallic taste is coming from though


----------



## PuffingCrow

Machine oil from manufacture, did you wash it good with some hot water and dishwasher, rinse repeat dry and retry


----------



## Matt

Lifted up the one leg now. 
I did clean the kayfun with sunlight let it soak abit. 

Didnt do anything to the silica how do you torch and wash it on the base or separate? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt

I had a different coil before this one bigger and that had 1.7 ohm. Didnt gave me this taste but also didnt give allot of vapor.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Matt said:


> Lifted up the one leg now.
> I did clean the kayfun with sunlight let it soak abit.
> 
> Didnt do anything to the silica how do you torch and wash it on the base or separate?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


do it seperately

so hold it with a pliers/ cutters/ scissors/ tweezers, then torch it till its white; then rinse and repeat

try and use more silica

it seems you using too little, so the liquid is burning up faster


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Can you take another close up picture to showcase the depth of your vertical juice channels please. It appears as though they are almost non existent. That's is a manufacturer's mistake and would ensure dry hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Reinvanhardt said:


> Can you take another close up picture to showcase the depth of your vertical juice channels please. It appears as though they are almost non existent. That's is a manufacturer's mistake and would ensure dry hits.


You could be on to something there, looks like the flow of juice is interrupted by the furrow that runs around under the chamber threading...... not good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

The burnt taste you're referring to might be dry hits due the coil not receiving enough juice to vapourise. Notice how deep my vertical channels are.

​


----------



## Matt

I saw on another forum that people boiled there kayfun. So thats what I did improved the taste allot. 

And took more pictures











Not sure if I got them right if not let me know. I did had some dry hits.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483

Agreed, those vertical channels do look rather shallow and don't connect to the horizontal channels. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt

Thats a big difference indeed

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt

Then I have to send it back going to take forever again 

Checked pictures on there website looks exactly the same as mine. Also the fasttech website seems that these clones are this way.


----------



## Alex

That sucks @Matt, but I can see those vertical juice channels are not deep enough. Which is sure to lead to dry wicks and burnt tastes. Also agree with everyone about a good ole bath for the new kayfun. Although if it's going back don't bother.


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


----------



## Riaz

if you have access to any dremel tools, that would be advantageous

you gona have to drill that bugger 

will save you the time and effort of sending the unit back to FT

well done @Reinvanhardt for spotting that one!


----------



## Matt

Riaz said:


> if you have access to any dremel tools, that would be advantageous
> 
> you gona have to drill that bugger
> 
> will save you the time and effort of sending the unit back to FT
> 
> well done @Reinvanhardt for spotting that one!



No dont have dremel tools unfortunately. I think i have to look around cape town to find a shop to do this then. I got the following email from focalecig.

Hello, Matthijs 

Thank for your support on Focalecig and we have checked your order. 
We have strict quality check of the Kayfun Lite Style . 
We have contacted to the supplier in details and confirmed that it is the design of this product. 
Not a manufacturing mistake. 
Thanks for your attention and have a nice day ! 

Best Regards, 
Eleven


----------



## Riaz

that is just swak customer service!

how can the design of the product be that crap! it can clearly be seen that there is a default on the wicking channels and hence the dry/ burnt taste


----------



## Riaz

i checked out their website now, and according to this pic http://focalecig.com/Product/Kayfun-V3-1-Rebuildable-Atomizer-Silver-4-5mL--13203

the channels look a lot different here to what you have


----------



## BumbleBee

Matt said:


> No dont have dremel tools unfortunately. I think i have to look around cape town to find a shop to do this then. I got the following email from focalecig.
> 
> Hello, Matthijs
> 
> Thank for your support on Focalecig and we have checked your order.
> We have strict quality check of the Kayfun Lite Style .
> We have contacted to the supplier in details and confirmed that it is the design of this product.
> Not a manufacturing mistake.
> Thanks for your attention and have a nice day !
> 
> Best Regards,
> Eleven



So basically what they're saying here is..... We are pleased to have taken your money, now


----------



## Riaz

BumbleBee said:


> So basically what they're saying here is..... We are pleased to have taken your money, now


exactly

i would be real peed off if that had been me

people can say what about FT, but they will never reply to a query the way this supplier did


----------



## Andre

Send them a link to this thread telling them that they are jeopardizing their market in South Africa.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

any asshole with at least 1 eye can see that the one advertised and the one @Matt got are NOT the same..... and I think we can all see that this is a manufacturing fault....... sies man


----------



## Matt

After my reply they asked me to make a video. So i asked them how can i make a video of the burnt taste i am getting due to this. 
It a different Kayfun below is the last email with the link to the kayfun i ordered from them.

Hello, Matthijs 

We have contacted to the supplier again and it will not affect the functions.
You also can refer the photos in the descriptions in our store.
http://focalecig.com/Product/Kayfun-v3-1-ES-Styled4-5mL-Rebuildable-Atomizer-KitSilver-18188
It is the normal design and we can't received any dispute of the items .
We suggest that you could check the items clearly.

Best Regards,


----------



## Die Kriek

Pic on their site is too small!


----------



## Riaz

Matt said:


> After my reply they asked me to make a video. So i asked them how can i make a video of the burnt taste i am getting due to this.
> It a different Kayfun below is the last email with the link to the kayfun i ordered from them.
> 
> Hello, Matthijs
> 
> We have contacted to the supplier again and it will not affect the functions.
> You also can refer the photos in the descriptions in our store.
> http://focalecig.com/Product/Kayfun-v3-1-ES-Styled4-5mL-Rebuildable-Atomizer-KitSilver-18188
> It is the normal design and we can't received any dispute of the items .
> We suggest that you could check the items clearly.
> 
> Best Regards,


eish man, thats swak

where in cape town are you?


----------



## johan

Just my 2c; don't waste your time with FT. Surely there are more than enough fellow vapers in Cape Town with the skills to rework those juice wells for you. Come on guys help this man out!


----------



## BumbleBee

... or...... I'll take it off your hands for R300 + postage @Matt ?


----------



## TylerD

@Tornalca had the same channel issues. He had to fix it with a Dremel tool.


----------



## Riaz

johan said:


> Just my 2c; don't waste your time with FT. Surely there are more than enough fellow vapers in Cape Town with the skills to rework those juice wells for you. Come on guys help this man out!


thats why i asked where in cape town he is 

he didnt buy from FT- they wouldve given a replacement without any long stories (but then he has to wait another 100 years to receive it)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt

Riaz said:


> eish man, thats swak
> 
> where in cape town are you?


Im in city centre. Green market square area


----------



## johan

Riaz said:


> thats why i asked where in cape town he is
> 
> he didnt buy from FT- they wouldve given a replacement without any long stories (but then he has to wait another 100 years to receive it)



Apologies only now saw its focalcig and not FT


----------



## Riaz

Matt said:


> Im in city centre. Green market square area


i remember @Cape vaping supplies having a dremel kit, not sure if he still has it

im sure he will be able to assist in drilling them bigger

i unfortunately dont have one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

yo sure I can try and sort those channels out for you. we did bhavs last week and it works fine now

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

Cape vaping supplies said:


> yo sure I can try and sort those channels out for you. we did bhavs last week and it works fine now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yip I can contest to that, my kayfun hits like a beast now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

sharief to the rescue

a person can always rely on him, thanks bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Matt said:


> Im in city centre. Green market square area


If you have it at work with you I can pick it up this afternoon and drop it when your juice arrives tomorrow. let me know

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matt said:


> After my reply they asked me to make a video. So i asked them how can i make a video of the burnt taste i am getting due to this.
> It a different Kayfun below is the last email with the link to the kayfun i ordered from them.
> 
> Hello, Matthijs
> 
> We have contacted to the supplier again and it will not affect the functions.
> You also can refer the photos in the descriptions in our store.
> http://focalecig.com/Product/Kayfun-v3-1-ES-Styled4-5mL-Rebuildable-Atomizer-KitSilver-18188
> It is the normal design and we can't received any dispute of the items .
> We suggest that you could check the items clearly.
> 
> Best Regards,



I do agree that their pictures coincide exactly with your product. It's a flawed product with a terrible design failure nevertheless it is as advertised. CVS will sort you out 100% bro, don't stress.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> If you have it at work with you I can pick it up this afternoon and drop it when your juice arrives tomorrow. let me know
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Thats awesome. I think ill be able to pick it up in my break. What time would suit you?


----------



## RIEFY

Matt said:


> Thats awesome. I think ill be able to pick it up in my break. What time would suit you?


I will pass that side around 4ish pm me your number and I will contact you when im on my way

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RevnLucky7

By the looks of those first photos mate it looks like your wick. 

You're using a microcoil. I build mine with at least 3 strands of 2mm ekowool going through the coil and it's just a normal wrap. No microcoil. 

The little bit of wick you fit through that microcoil is never going to wick fast enough for that coil. 

Cotton will. Silica, no chance. 

Put the chimney on and drop some liquid on the sides to see if it runs down the channels. If it does, no need to alter it. Try build that thing with the figure of 8 method.


----------



## RIEFY

fixed dont take note of crappy coil 1.6ohm coil at 13 watts to test wicking







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Matt

Got my kayfun back today. Had to get used to the TH abit but im loving it right now.
Thank you so much @Cape vaping supplies I really appreciate this. 
Now its time to play around with different coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Glad you got it sorted  you're gonna love it


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> fixed dont take note of crappy coil 1.6ohm coil at 13 watts to test wicking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Kudos, Sir.


----------



## RIEFY

Matt said:


> Got my kayfun back today. Had to get used to the TH abit but im loving it right now.
> Thank you so much @Cape vaping supplies I really appreciate this.
> Now its time to play around with different coils.


anytime dude you got my number just shout if you need anything

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ

@Cape vaping supplies, dude you are legendary!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Well done @Cape vaping supplies 
The cape vape doctor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mklops

Guys I need some serious help!

Got myself a kayfun yeahsmo clone from vape king yesterday and been having some issues and can't get the thing to work fully assembled...

I've built a 2.4mm ID 26g kanthal coil with ten wraps at a respectable 1.1ohm with a dove 100% cotton wick. Pops nicely with the inner tube off and alright with it on.

Problem is that as soon as I fully assemble the unit it floods through both the fill and air holes! After that it doesn't run at all!

I have no clue what is wrong, I thought that it might be because the wick wasn't covering the juice channels but after checking other members coils and wick that doesn't seem to be the case... only other thing I can think is that the coil is too close to the air hole but I'm shooting in the dark

I have attached a pic of the coil for reference and if anyone can help I'd be very appreciative.


----------



## Spiri

@Mklops, It sounds like your fill port is not closing properly and causing the flooding and leakage by letting air in and breaking the air lock. Rinse out the fill port from both ends with a syringe and hot water to loosen the locking mechanism. Be careful not to insert the syringe too far and damage the spring. Alternatively, plug the fill port hole with a toothpick from the inside (the hole that it visible from your photo) & use the top fill method as the fill port will be blocked now. These fill ports are fiddly and not really functional in my experience.

Your coil does look dangerously close to the air hole though, watch out for a short.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mklops

Thanks @Spiri that sounds logical enough! 

Will give it a try and let you guys know how it goes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia

Mklops said:


> Guys I need some serious help!
> 
> Got myself a kayfun yeahsmo clone from vape king yesterday and been having some issues and can't get the thing to work fully assembled...
> 
> I've built a 2.4mm ID 26g kanthal coil with ten wraps at a respectable 1.1ohm with a dove 100% cotton wick. Pops nicely with the inner tube off and alright with it on.
> 
> Problem is that as soon as I fully assemble the unit it floods through both the fill and air holes! After that it doesn't run at all!
> 
> I have no clue what is wrong, I thought that it might be because the wick wasn't covering the juice channels but after checking other members coils and wick that doesn't seem to be the case... only other thing I can think is that the coil is too close to the air hole but I'm shooting in the dark
> 
> I have attached a pic of the coil for reference and if anyone can help I'd be very appreciative.


I also bought one, and I've got the same issue with the fill port leaking. Spoke to @PeterHarris and he told me this Kayfun should have a Allen key screw covering the fill hole. Mine came without the screw. 

He suggested stuffing the fill hole from the top with cotton. Haven't had time to try that as yet.


----------



## RevnLucky7

I also had a couple of cases of cotton actually over wicking in mine with cotton pulling juice up in such amounts that it ran down the hole under the coil. Also watch for that as your coil is very close to the hole. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

hi guys

have to agree here - that fill hole is useless on most kayfuns - block it with a tooth pick or stuff a lot of cotton in that hole.

the reason you are getting leaks through your airhole is, like @Spiri said, becasue that fill hole is causing your kayfun not to create the vacuum it needs to hold the juice out of the center part where you coil and wick sits.


----------



## Mklops

Ok guys I have feedback already!!

@soonkia I have the same case with mine, the Allen key screw is missing or not manufactured in. It might be the only drawback I have found with the unit!

@Spiri the advice you have has worked hundred percent! What I did is blow out all the juice from the refill hole and chanel, then took a toothpick measured it up and cut it to got and allow removal if necessary. 

@RevnLucky7 thank you for the tip, I have now adjusted the coil higher and all is good! 

It is now pulling awesome and the refill problem is non existent! 

I have added a new pic below to see the end result, pretty chuffed for my second coils effort






@PeterHarris

@Gizmo

Might be worth taking note for future reference to this question with the yeahsmo

Again thank you for everyone's effort! A+ chaps

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RevnLucky7

Mklops said:


> Ok guys I have feedback already!!
> 
> @soonkia I have the same case with mine, the Allen key screw is missing or not manufactured in. It might be the only drawback I have found with the unit!
> 
> @Spiri the advice you have has worked hundred percent! What I did is blow out all the juice from the refill hole and chanel, then took a toothpick measured it up and cut it to got and allow removal if necessary.
> 
> @RevnLucky7 thank you for the tip, I have now adjusted the coil higher and all is good!
> 
> It is now pulling awesome and the refill problem is non existent!
> 
> I have added a new pic below to see the end result, pretty chuffed for my second coils effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PeterHarris
> 
> @Gizmo
> 
> Might be worth taking note for future reference to this question with the yeahsmo
> 
> Again thank you for everyone's effort! A+ chaps


 
Nice one.
If you wake up tomorrow morning and the tank is flooded give me a shout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

That is wierd....
Mine has a allan screw on the fill hole. Are u checking for this on the outside? As u cannot see it from the inside deck? 

I have no issues with mine...






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mklops

Might be the case that I can't see the diagonals of the Allen key, I will find my keys tomorrow night and get back to you guys! 

Will correct and update the post upon my findings! 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Spiri

Glad it was a easy fix @Mklops, a little more practice and you will be coiling like a master. Now just cut that toothpick off flush, it can be removed with a needle if neccessary. Also tuck the ends of that wick up against your posts as not to block the channels. Happy vaping man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Just finished doing a build on the Aqua Rda. And I sure hope my mate learns to do it himself next time. Almost threw that thing out the window. Electrical post connections from hell. It sure does produce a good vape. But the frustration involved... I have a new found appreciation for my kayfuns. 


Sent from my Reo


----------



## soonkia

Hmmm, makes me think my spring mechanism is dirty. Seems like I misunderstood @PeterHarris, as mine looks exactly like that picture. 

But, I've now plugged the hole with a toothpick, filled the tank, and it's vaping like a champ. 






Looks great on the Sigelei, vaping it at 15 to 20watts with no dry hits and chucking the vapor.   

Ultimately, this little clone is awesome. Well machined, love the adjustable Centre pin, and the deck is really easy to build on. What a great find @Gizmo

Thanks @Spiri and @PeterHarris for the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia

Double post with tappa talk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA

also have a yeashmo and i simply super glued the fill hole after the first fill from the top because it leaked immedietly.

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

BansheeZA said:


> also have a yeashmo and i simply super glued the fill hole after the first fill from the top because it leaked immedietly.
> 
> sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop


 
WARNING: 99% of Super Glue purchased in South Africa comes from China and contains cyanide! Rather use 2 part Pratley Clear Epoxy, its non toxic in cured form and much more durable than Super Glue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kevkev

johan said:


> WARNING: 99% of Super Glue purchased in South Africa comes from China and contains cyanide! Rather use 2 part Pratley Clear Epoxy, its non toxic in cured form and much more durable than Super Glue.


 
Eish, this is good to know, always chew the Super Glue from my finger when I spill some.


----------



## johan

kevkev said:


> Eish, this is good to know, always chew the Super Glue from my finger when I spill some.


 
Geez I am glad you're still alive to post this message.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia

Or Silocone for Aquariums (as a lot of other silicones have fungicides in)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZortEd

In that case me and @BansheeZA wil be dead in a few days then if someone will just take good care of our mods and Canas.. I'm not too bothered about it, it is half a drop on the outside of the filling hole. If it does eventually pop out we will go the Pratley way..

I have to show you guys some pics of my Kayfun setup the next time i refill and wash it, heavily modded, drilled out air hole to 4.75mm, centre post drilled and flaired, post air hole drilled and flaired, twisted 26ga 0.6 base mounted coil (not under the screw since the wires don't even fit in there)


----------



## BansheeZA

johan said:


> WARNING: 99% of Super Glue purchased in South Africa comes from China and contains cyanide! Rather use 2 part Pratley Clear Epoxy, its non toxic in cured form and much more durable than Super Glue.




ok did not know that. reason i used superglue is you can remove it with some acetone if needed. luckily it is on the outside but will make a plan removing it and plugging it wit something else

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop


----------



## soonkia

ZortEd said:


> In that case me and @BansheeZA wil be dead in a few days then if someone will just take good care of our mods and Canas.. I'm not too bothered about it, it is half a drop on the outside of the filling hole. If it does eventually pop out we will go the Pratley way..
> 
> I have to show you guys some pics of my Kayfun setup the next time i refill and wash it, heavily modded, drilled out air hole to 4.75mm, centre post drilled and flaired, post air hole drilled and flaired, twisted 26ga 0.6 base mounted coil (not under the screw since the wires don't even fit in there)


 
Wow, that thing much be chucking the vapour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZortEd

its ok, im a dripper by trade so thats why i modded the crap out of this kayfun.. if i drill it more the will not be treads left. and yes, it does produce more than enough vapour and still kept the flavour, so its a win win.

Note. broke 2 very expensive drillbits while doing it, almost got one stuck inside the base, so be warned if you want to do this.


----------



## Andre

ZortEd said:


> its ok, im a dripper by trade so thats why i modded the crap out of this kayfun.. if i drill it more the will not be treads left. and yes, it does produce more than enough vapour and still kept the flavour, so its a win win.
> 
> Note. broke 2 very expensive drillbits while doing it, almost got one stuck inside the base, so be warned if you want to do this.


You are in need of a Reo, if I may say such a thing in the Kayfun Kingdom!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZortEd

@Andre it seems to me that way, altough i would really like to try it and see what all the hype is about. Experience the Reo glory for myself


----------



## Andre

ZortEd said:


> @Andre it seems to me that way, altough i would really like to try it and see what all the hype is about. Experience the Reo glory for myself


Were are you situated (you should fill in your location)?


----------



## ZortEd

updated @Andre


----------



## Andre

ZortEd said:


> updated @Andre


Thanks, saw a @BansheeZA post with location somewhere else and inferred as such from your post on the superglue. I am also a 4x4 enthusiast. Not a Reonaut near you as far as I can remember. But the Reo is so customisable to one's own preferences that a few toots of someone else's will probably not do it. You need to spend a week with one, building you own coils and doing your own wicking to get a real feel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA

belive me he likes tinkering and building coils daily so within 3 days he will have a real feel and having 4km of canthal makes him go crazy with coils

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

ZortEd said:


> In that case me and @BansheeZA wil be dead in a few days then if someone will just take good care of our mods and Canas.. I'm not too bothered about it, it is half a drop on the outside of the filling hole. If it does eventually pop out we will go the Pratley way..
> 
> I have to show you guys some pics of my Kayfun setup the next time i refill and wash it, heavily modded, drilled out air hole to 4.75mm, centre post drilled and flaired, post air hole drilled and flaired, twisted 26ga 0.6 base mounted coil (not under the screw since the wires don't even fit in there)




gee wizz that huge airholes!

pls post some pics for us


----------



## ZortEd

Ok guys... So i promised you some dirty upskirt photos.. here they are. Just did a quick new coil in there (0.69 this time), almost everytime i wash i build, just to keep in interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

I love those holes man, good work.

I made some big ones in my KFL's. But 2.5mm is the biggest one can go I think.


----------



## ZortEd

Yeah, the lite has the thin base.. although i have to say i like the lower profile on the lite Kayfun


----------

